# Unearthing the secret WWII bunker in the New Forest



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting archeology going on in Britain

Unearthing the secret WWII bunker in the New Forest | Meridian - ITV News


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2014)

Very interesting and educational.
Thanks for sharing, Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Good find Eric.
In recent years, some of the 'Cold War' bunkers, designed for use by local Government organisations in case of a nuclear strike against the UK, have been opened as tourist attractions. I find it quite amusing to see, in the middle of nowhere, a brown (tourist) road sign announcing 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' - someone missed the point, using the word 'Secret' !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe that's where those buried Spitfires got off to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting stuff! Thanks for sharing Eric.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Interesting stuff! Thanks for sharing Eric.



Yep!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

I love stuff like this.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2014)

I found it ironic that they said they built it so well, they couldn't tear it down and had to bury it. That is kinda the point of a bunker...


----------



## Nobby57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah ha! Love your comments and I can say, having a Cold War bunker under part of my charge - the bloody thing would have been useless as the water table, when high, still floods through the living compartment. We once put a no swimming sign down there in keeping with our warped sense of humour.
Nice OP *evanglider*, I'll be watching this one.


----------

